# Benutzerabhängige Internetfreigabe unter Win2k Server



## TenGor (25. Februar 2004)

Hy,

habe folgendes Netzwerk daheim:

----------
| Router |
----------
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
----------&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;----------
| Switch |-----| Server | (Win2k Server)
----------&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;----------
|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
PC1 PC2 PC3 (alle Win2k Prof)

Das Netzwerk funktioniert wunderbar, Internet auch.
So, nun wurde ich das Netzwerk so umbauen, dass ich über den Server
steuern kann, wer was auf den PC's darf und was nicht,
insbesondere eine Userabhängige Internetverbindung.

Ich habe bereits Gruppen und Richtlinien
auf dem Server eingerichtet,
die bestimmte User (meine Kinder) ganz gut einschränken.
(Gerätemanager, Zugriff auf bestimmte Verzeichnisse usw.)

Nun wurde ich ihnen auch noch gerne die Internetverbindung kappen.
Kann dies aber nicht über die Router-Firewall per IP machen, da ich
selbst an diesen PC's arbeite und dann natürlich Internet brauche...
Ich habe mir folgende neue Struktur überlegt:

----------
| Router |
----------
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
----------
| Server | (Win2k Server)
----------
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
----------
| Switch |
----------
|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;|
PC1 PC2 PC3 (alle Win2k Prof)

Also den Server als Zwischenstation nutzen und so auf Benutzerebene die
Verbindung zum Internet zu regeln.

Nun ist die Frage wie bzw. was muss man bei den Gruppen/Richtlinien einstellen,
dass eben nur eine Gruppe die Verbindung nach draußen kriegt, die andere aber nur
innerhalb des LAN?

Danke schon mal im Voraus
TenGor


----------



## TheNBP (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich würde auf dem Win2K Server einfach einen Proxy installieren und an der Firewall den Zugriff zu Port 80 nur noch dem Server gestatten.
Dann müssen zukünftig alle Clients über den Proxy ins Internet, und am Proxy muss man sich zuvor mittels Passwort anmelden. Zusätzlich kann man auch noch festlegen welcher Nutzer welche Seiten aufrufen darf.

Das ganze schränkt allerdings nur WWW ein. FTP, eMail usw. geht auch noch. Aber alles darüber hinaus wird schwierig.

Gruppenrichtlinien die den Zugang zum Internet regeln sind mir nicht bekannt. (was nicht heisst das es nicht doch welche gibt  )  Aber selbst wenn ja, dürfte das nichts damit zu tun haben ob der Router jetzt direkt am Switch, oder am Win2K Server hängt.


----------

